# Putting an action figure in my tank? Am I an idiot?



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

So I've been wanting to put a certain action figure into my cichlid tank ever since I got it. Here is the action figure: https://www.amazon.com/Stan-Winston-Creatures-accessories-Exclusive/dp/B00005NZCE My thought is to spray it with a sealant, perhaps Krylon Clear Poly http://www.krylon.com/products/clear-polyurethane-coating// or something to make sure the paint doesn't dissolve into the water and poison my fish.

Is that just straight up a bad idea? If not, can ya'll recommend a good sealant that will keep me from murdering all my fish? And I'm willing to accept a good, firm "Don't do this you idiot!" on this one.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I have seen stranger things in aquariums then that (besides, I think that one look cool). I know people that have used Krylon clear on different item for aquariums without issues. Make sure that there is more then one coat, just to be safe.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Allright, then I think I'll give it a try. Thanks Tanker.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I really don't think anyone would use a water soluble paint on anything like that so I really don't see why you need to coat it. However if it would make you feel better then go for it.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

The paint will flake off the plastic eventually. Water has a pretty strong tendency to separate paint from plastic. Not to mention if you have any cichlids that are grazers and like to scrape the paint off objects.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

You don't think the paint will flake of if I coat it with a couple of layers of poly, do you Narwhal? I also have a Green Dragon Pleco in there that I assume will be sucking on it, and I don't want him ingesting anything harmful. What are you thoughts mate?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I think even with the poly on it, its just a matter of time until you start seeing exposed resin. Especially with a pleco in it.

Won't harm the fish. It will just pass through their digestive system. But that nice ornament is going to look pretty bad over time. Also don't forget that once algae starts to grow all over it, it won't look good any more either.

Andy


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't speak on the durability of the Krylon poly clear, because I have not used that myself. I use pond armor sealer for all my clear coating and I can for say that would seal it for a very long time without issue because I have done it myself not just on backgrounds but also on plastic parts and never had any problems. The downside to using that though is the cost. It only comes in 1.5qt kits and is about $63 for the cheapest place you can get it from. So guess it just depends on how bad you want to use that figure lol


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Ouch. I don't want it $63 bad... Maybe I'll just keep the Naga Queen on top of the tank for now...

Thanks for the input guys. Very good info.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Where did you get that model of my Mother in law?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

LOL ... good one ... :thumb:


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Hehehe.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

noddy said:


> Where did you get that model of my Mother in law?


ROF-LOL. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy1 (Oct 4, 2018)

I am just wondering how did this go? I am planning to put some in my aquarium too, I think it's cool!


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

Sorry, just saw the reply. I did eventually end up putting it in my tank, maybe around March of this year? I coated it with clear Plastidip, several coats. It's been in the tank ever since, and it's been great. My pleco keeps most of the algae off the Naga figurine and I haven't noticed any problems at all. Though, to be fair, my fish were pretty leery of it the first day. Worked out well for me.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm with Steve C, pond armor is my go to. But I'm curious to how long you let the Plastidip cure before putting it in your tank? Obviously there is no leaching of bad chemicals or you would have had dead fish. Again, just curious because the Plastidip is cheaper. I may try it with some cheap fish first just in case of leaching.


----------



## CraGunner (Feb 12, 2016)

I let it air dry for over a week, just to be on the safe side. I wasn't in any rush. Then I put it in a bucket of water for a few hours before putting it in my tank, just to be sure. So far so good. No dead fish.


----------



## jcarson (Jun 22, 2018)

I am all for the plasti dip, *** only had it in one of my test tanks for about 2 months now.
I know it too early to tell of long term side effects and leaching but so far so good.
I let mine cure for about a week too.

Btw, your not an idiot!

But I think my wife is cause now after seeing aquaman she want to put a **** jason momoa statue in the **** tank! :x


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol! My wife was satisfied with Sandy Squirrel (from SpongeBob) so I feel grateful!


----------

